# Ranitidine accident



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, 
Quick, silly question - DP accidentally put DS2s ranitidine in the fridge for a couple of hours yesterday (DS1 is on amoxicillin, so had put it in with it by mistake!).  Does this render ranitidine useless - should I get another prescription?

Thanks!

Hales


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The data sheets for Rosemont and Glaxo brands just say below 25 degrees, so it will be fine as long as it did not freeze.


----------

